# what coyote call/calls



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi
i am planning on starting coyote hunting i will have my rifle in a month or 2 and i am wanting to start hunting coyote as soon as i can it looks like a good day out i want to help keep their numbers down and do my part to help the deer and elk heards.
i cant afford a electronic caller $200-$300 is alot of money to me.
what calls do you guys suggest
many thanks wilky


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Kerry carver is a utah guy who makes the best calls I have used. http://www.carverpredatorcalls.com/
He makes open and closed reed calls ranging from about $10 up to about $40. My success rate has gone up considerably since I started using his calls. Great guy too by the way.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

If you cant afford an electronic then I would also suggest Kerry Carvers calls. He does an outstanding job on them. There is also Brian Workman http://www.workmanpredatorcalls.com/ and Davis of Dog Hog custom calls. He does not have a web site but you can see a couple of his calls here. http://www.predatormastersforums.com/fo ... w=1#UNREAD

They are just a few of the ones here in Utah. There are a lot of custom call makers. I would by from one of them instead of a production call from the store. They may be a little more money but they are made better and sound better.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks my wife got me the Primos " Raspy Coaxer " for Christmas i dont know if it will work on coyotes but sure atracts my neighborhood cats and gets the dogs excited and interested


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wilky, the raspy coaxer will work, but to tell you the truth I only use the squeaker on this call. I have killed a dozen or so coyotes in Cali, Oregon, and Nevada using this call. My fav is the psycotweety. --------SS


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have the most success with my Orion game Calls and the rubber rabbit from Kerry. There are a bunch of custom call makers and you really can't go wrong with any of them. The toneboards that Kerry and Orion uses are very easy to learn on and sound great. Here's a link for Orion since Kerry's link has already been posted. http://orioncalls.com/index.php


----------

